# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Kак сделать логи с помощью утилиты RSIT ?

## regist

Скачайте *Random's System Information Tool (RSIT)*.
*Для 32-разрядной версии Windows:*
скачать (зеркало) ~ 350 кб.
Для *64-разрядной* версии Windows:
скачать (зеркало) ~ 850 кб.
Как определить разрядность системы

Отключите антивирус и фаерволл.

Запустите RSIT, выберите проверку файлов за последние три месяца и нажмите _Далее_.
На  ОС Vista/Windows 7 необходимо запускать файл правой кнопкой от имени администратора (независимо от прав учётной записи). Для того чтобы сделать лог на серверной OS необходимо загрузиться в локальной сессии в учётной записи с правами администратора. 


после этого появится окно (надписи по ходу сканирования будут меняться).


После завершения сканирования должны открыться два отчета log.txt и info.txt. Вы может сохранить их в любом месте. 
Если вы их случайно закрыли, то по умолчанию они сохраняются в папке ..\rsit в корне системного диска (напр. C:\rsit\).
Прикрепите их к новому сообщению в Вашей теме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

